# Feeding Erie Colorado Part 2



## bbally (Jan 1, 2010)

With lunch over I would see the crew again at 7 PM to feed them New York 
Strip Steak, but I was to tired to take pics of that part of it. Sorry.


At last my grocery truck! I know you are all wondering... what about 
refrigeration for the food? The beauty of order this much food from one 
vendor is: 










They leave the reefer trailer for you to work out of during the event.










And so I now have a walk-in and a nice place to prep the cold stuffs.










So I get to it and set up my prep station for making the salads. 
Sanitize the prep table and sharpen my knives... lets start to turn food into 
money!


















I sell a lot of salads, they are labor intensive to build from scratch, but 
with three people on food we are already over staffed compared to some of the 
things Zane and I have pulled off. Hand cut and hand plucked.


















I put together several tubs of potato salad as well, but I bring in Sysco 
tater salad and just add pepper and smoked paprika to save time. So no 
pictures of that assembly.


We are at the time when we must prep the meat and fill the cooker....... this 
will take us through to about 11 PM we will get the beans and sausage in the 
morning along with the Slaw build. The Sysco trailer was holding a great 
36 degrees F for me..... I was about half frozen and ready to get out and be in 
the sun. I don't really bitch about the prep in the trailer, it has to be 
done and bitchin' don't get it closer to done!


























And as the meat will cook through the night we must return at 5 AM to tend to 
the meat and get the beans started as well as the rest of the set up complete 
for an 11 AM feed.


Very very early start:










Being in a remote location does not exempt us from food safety so we continue 
to run the sanitizing procedures as required!

























Look for Erie the finish next


----------



## bassman (Jan 1, 2010)

Well Bob, I see short sleeves and not snow on the ground, so I know this wasn't last night!  Still looks like a helluva lot of work and looks like a great feed.


----------

